# Eco-Complete and African Dwarf Frogs



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

What chemical release? Eco-complete is pretty much inert, as in there's nothing in it, unless you are talking about some of the beneficial bacteria stuff that they try to pack in the bag... don't believe that will hurt the frog. Can't speak to the sizing issue.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Use it in my dwarf frog tank and no problems with them or it. My 2 are going on a year now.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you so very much GeToChKn! I can get excited about this now. Just what I needed, someone who has actually used Eco-Complete with Dwarfs, and long term.

VeeSe - the person said "nutrients" then I remembered it as chemicals http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/12 John P.
Then over at flippersnfins.yuku.com when I did a search eco complete + adf many remarks were made not to use this product. My sense was the advice was being given by people who had not used the product or even seen the bag for themselves which led me to ask here.


----------

